# My wife wanted to bring this little fella home.....



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

…but feeding it will cost you an arm or a leg


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

1oldparson said:


> …but feeding it will cost you an arm or a leg


Or possibly an arm AND a leg........or 2......


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I doubt your birds will be "fit for the table" after he retrieves them.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

PalouseDogs said:


> I doubt your birds will be "fit for the table" after he retrieves them.


I bet the neighbor's cats would stay in their own yard though.....


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I grew up in Florida. It's been awhile, but as I recall, them things will bite you. I don't know if they bite because of poor breeding or if it's just their nature. Hard to say. But I'd check OFA before taking one home.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

GoldenDude said:


> I grew up in Florida. It's been awhile, but as I recall, them things will bite you. I don't know if they bite because of poor breeding or if it's just their nature. Hard to say. But I'd check OFA before taking one home.


Yeah, we had already determined he was not a good conformation prospect.....bad temperament, structural issues, incorrect coat.......


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Well, it would be easier to groom and no shedding. Just a thought...


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I guess we'd probably have to feed him a raw diet too.......I guess we could feed him the farmer's dog......


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd do a lot of work with the sit/stay command.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

michaeldwilson said:


> I'd do a lot of work with the sit/stay command.
> 
> 
> View attachment 894383


I think Al's more of a "lying in wait" sort of a guy.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

FurdogDad said:


> I think Al's more of a "lying in wait" sort of a guy.......


If she's already named him you're in trouble. hahaha


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> If she's already named him you're in trouble. hahaha


I know....that's what happened with Lola. She had already decided we were getting a 2nd pup and it was gonna be a girl and her name was gonna be Lola.......sometimes my wife is like a force of nature.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

FurdogDad said:


> ....sometimes my wife is like a force of nature.


I like her already! 😁


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

For some reason this came to mind!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> I like her already! 😁


After almost 30 yrs, I've pretty much decided she's a keeper....


----------

